# Very fussy eater



## WinCockapoo6 (Aug 19, 2021)

My cockapoo has just turned 1 and is an incredibly fussy eater. She started on kibble as a very young puppy and eventually went off of that. We tried a few different brands and went through the process of adding toppings/warming up/adding water to entice her which worked temporarily, but she eventually got bored of it again. We then tried a personalised recipe from tails, with a mix of wet and dry food. Again, she enjoyed this for a while but then started to refuse anything but wet food. After speaking to a nutritionist, they recommended moving her entirely into wet food (forthgalde) as this was a highly nutritional brand. As you can guess, she absolutely loved this to begin with. There are different flavours to bring variation and we really thought we had finally solved the issues.
Unfortunately, over the past few weeks she has lost interest in this as well. We have tried absolutely everything, but she will walk up to the food out down, sniff it and then walk away. She’s so stubborn that she will starve herself even if you don’t give treats in-between. We resulted to feeding her the food (completely wrong I know but we were so desperate for her to eat) and with an awful lot of persistence and time she does eat it when we feed her most the time, but still sometimes outright refuses and it really does take a lot of encouragement. After looking online, we have managed to train her to learn that she gets a high quality reward when finishing a bowl of her food and she has completely understood this now, but still this doesn’t make her want to eat without heaps of encouragement. Really at a loss for what to do now and am hoping for some advice as I feel we have exhausted all the tips we can find and would just love her to enjoy eating a meal like a normal dog!


----------

